# hey



## SbhstechieImlah (Sep 10, 2003)

just wanted to say hi as your newest member some of u know me from different things but I hope to meet u all!!


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey,

Welcome aboard. I'm sure Dave will be welcoming you soon. This is a great site and I hope you get the oppurtunity to learn a great deal and share all your expertise. Don't be afraid to ask any questions.


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey, I see Jo-Jo beat me to the punch in welcoming you to the site... :wink: 

Oh well.... I try...

Hey dude... didn't know you were still doing tech at SBHS... that's cool...

Check out the site often as there is new info on it everyday!!

-dvsDave


----------



## SBHSTECHIELB (Sep 10, 2003)

welcome imlah


----------



## SbhstechieImlah (Sep 11, 2003)

yeah i'm still here but on my final year!!! but hey thanks everyone for the warm welcome and hope to be able to talk to u all 1 on 1


----------



## SbhstechieImlah (Sep 12, 2003)

haha matt enjoy it well u can!!


----------

